# U boat and plane in Malmo and unknow ship in Oslo.



## lagerstedt (Oct 16, 2005)

Can any of you tell me something about the U boat and plane that are on permanent display in Malmo. I had a walk through the U Boat, glade I was born when the war ended, I would rather be on the water not under it. The photo was taken in the mid 70's. The other one is of an unknown older type ship in Oslo. Once again I took the photo in the mid 70's.

Thanks for your help.

Blair Lagerstedt
New Zealand


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

Blair 
I was in Malmo last year for a day and managed to get to the UBoat which is U3 but saw no plane. The Museum is called Teknik-Och Sjofartsmuseet - The Museum of Technology and is quite good.Enclosed a photo of sub now.


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

Blair
Im not 100 per cent sure but I think the Vessel in photo is DOULOS (5119105), Malta, 6804/1914, ex Franca C-78, ex Roma-52, ex Medina-49 as Franca C by your photo.


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy Blair,
The vessel is the FRANCA C[1952] built as MEDINA 1914 and renamed then ROMA 1949 now sailing as DOULOS 1977


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MV_Doulos


----------



## benjidog (Oct 27, 2005)

Ruud,

That is truly amazing - still going strong after all these years! I had no idea there were any ships like that still afloat from that period.

So much more attractive than today's monstrosities - though no doubt very inferior in terms of technology, handling etc.

Brian


----------



## trevor747 (Jan 10, 2006)

*Doulos*

Doulos in Hobart, Tasmania, Australia. 16/4/1999
Was here as a floating book store


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

The plane looks suspiciously like a late model Seafire (carrier-borne version of the Spitfire) but the wings are folded differently. The Seafire wings folded vertically up at the root and then again at the tip forming a "Z" shape.
If it is a Seafire or a Spitfire then it's probably been moved to a national indoor Swedish museum because they're like hen's teeth.
I can't find a surviving Seafire listed as ever having been in Sweden. The tail looks un Spitfire like but the rest including the wingform looks right.
Probably foiled again.
(Cloud)

PS - can also not find surviving Spit that has been in Sweden other than the 5 bladed prop job in the Swedish Air Force Museum. Looks like Spit with wings removed under close inspection. Also civilian registered. Probably been scrapped because it became an eyesore. Bigger cloud.


----------



## viking (Nov 3, 2005)

dont thinkits a seafire tail looks slightly wrong and the wing does not look right the swedish airforce bought 50 pr24 spitfires in the late 1940s but they had a five bladed prop and were griffon engined there is one in the swedish airforce museum


----------



## viking (Nov 3, 2005)

the swedes built a lot of homegrown planes see http://www.canit.se/~griffon/aviation


----------



## viking (Nov 3, 2005)

look under cancelled saab projects


----------



## wee bobby (Mar 24, 2006)

To me the plane in the photo looks very like a GRUMMAN AVENGER in civvie-livvies (interesting!!)


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

Grumann Avenger had straight tapered wings not curved like the Spit. There is a distinctly Spit like curve to those wings.


----------



## wee bobby (Mar 24, 2006)

QUITE RIGHT SAHIB,had a second look has three blades same wings as a spit but-----will have another look!


----------



## wee bobby (Mar 24, 2006)

Had another look!--I think it is a SPITFIRE with the wings OFF for transporting!!!


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

Sorry Wee Bobby, I've changed my mind or what little I have left.

The leading edge is too straight. The rudder's the wrong shape. It appears to have some perspex aft of the cockpit.

I think it's one of these
http://www.airliners.net/search/photo.search?aircraft_genericsearch=Fairey Firefly&distinct

(Thumb)


----------



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

Found it , its now at the duxford museum
Fairey Firefly 

A pretty rare beast after all.

Davie


----------



## lagerstedt (Oct 16, 2005)

*u3 and plane*

Thanks for all the info and to you Gdynia. I used the info you gave and checked the Malmo Museum website. All the info on U3 is there. There were nine U Boats built, all of Swedish design. Five were built at Kockrums yard and 4 were built at the naval ship yard at Karlskrona. They are all coastal submarines and were built during the period 1941 to 1944. U3 was taken to Kockrums in 1965 cut into three sections placed were it is today and has been restored by ex submariners. 

As for the plane I sent a copy of the photo to the museum asking for info on it and where it is now. I will let you all know when I get a reply.
To read about U3 got to the website www.malmo.se/museer and in the search box type submarine U3.

I should have looked at the museum web site before, never even thought about it.

Regards
Blair Lagerstedt


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

Blair
Glad to have assisted if you get a chance to go there the Museum is well worth a visit.


----------



## lagerstedt (Oct 16, 2005)

*U3 and Plane*

I was up that way in the mid 1970's. I don't think I will ever get that far again. OZ is about as far as I go these days. Got as far north as Spitsbergen Island and to the North of Norway. I was on the old "MV Kong Olva"

Regards
Blair Lagerstedt
New Zealand


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

Sorry Davie

The two at Duxford are both Swedish but they are SE-CAU and SE-BRD or SE-BRG.
This looks like SE-SAW or SE-GAW or SE-CAW.
It could be a misprint of U for W but two seperate sites have it as CAU.

 

Cheers


----------



## rushie (Jul 5, 2005)

*Doulos*

Hi,

If I remember rightly there was an article on the Doulos in Ships Monthly a few months back.

I believe she's a Christian reading centre, library and as you say bookstore.

Can't tell you in which month the article was published, but not too long ago.

Rushie


----------



## viking (Nov 3, 2005)

spot on looking through janes most definatly a mk1 firefly(Thumb)


----------



## lagerstedt (Oct 16, 2005)

*U Boat (U3) and plane at Malmo Museum.*

Many thanks lads for all the replies I have got through SN. Some of you are on the mark with regards to the plane. To day I received an e-mail from the museum and I found out that,

The plane is a Fairey Firefly FR1, TTI, civil registration SE-CAW and is an ex military PP392. It was built in 1944 or 1945 by the fairey Aviation Co Ltd, C/no F6121.

The plane came to the RN on 19 September 1945 and was used by 766 and 741 squadrons until Feb, 1947. Later it was based on HMS Illustrious with the code 202/D. It was later used by 827 and 813 Squadrons. In Aug 1953 it was stored and in May 1955 it went to the Fairey Aviation to be rebuilt to tow targets. It was painted yellow and on March 1956 registered as SE-CAW to the Swedish company "Svensk Flygtjant AB" and used as a target tug.

It made a belly landing on 18th April 1958 after engine trouble and on the 28 Feb 1963 it made a forced landing after breaking an oil line. The plane was donated to the museum in 1964 and given the inventory number MTM 1964.05.14.01. For many years it was stored outside and along side U3 (that's where I saw it). In 1979 it swapped for a De Havilland Gipsy Moth and is now on long term load to Denmark. With the exception of some radio equipment it is completed. The engine is a Rolls Royce Griffin X11 12 cylinder.

Once again many thanks to you all for your input.

Regards
Blair Lagerstedt
Waipawa
New Zealand


----------



## gdynia (Nov 3, 2005)

Glad you got all your info Blair


----------

